# what does this sentence mean?



## genXsucker (6 Feb 2004)

hello,

does anyone know what the following statement means?

'..to pay all save ...something' (does this mean to pay all apart from...)

'to suffer execution to be levied at the premises'

i am reading some house contracts and am baffaled

thanks
genXsucker


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Feb 2004)

> '..to pay all save ...something' (does this mean to pay all apart from...)



Yes.



> 'to suffer execution to be levied at the premises'



Can you post more context please? I guess it means that some event will cause some process to be carried in relation the the property but it's not clear from the snippet you posted.

If you are in the process of buying a house your solicitor should be able to answer these and any other questions that you have about wording of contracts etc.


----------



## GenXSucker (6 Feb 2004)

*Whole sentance*

Hallo,

Thanks for the help,

the whole sentance read as 'The tanant agrees with the landlord not to suffer any execution to be levied at the premises'

Does this mean that the tenant is covered from legal actions towards the house?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Feb 2004)

*Re: Whole sentance*

I'm not a lawyer but it sounds like the tenant can't use the property/lease as collateral for, say, a loan or the like?


----------



## rainyday (6 Feb 2004)

*Re: Whole sentance*

IANAL, but it looks to me like the tenant can't murder anyone on the premises.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Feb 2004)

:lol


----------



## MOB (7 Feb 2004)

*Execution*

This is an old fashioned  bit of legalese. Ignore it.

"execution" in the context used means that the Tenant is promising not to run up debts, get judgements registered againsther and have the Sheriff at the door to "execute" a judgement by seizing her goods.  (One also speaks, incidentally, of the guards executing a warrant;  and I, being an old fashioned lawyer, occassionally contemplate my expanding waistline, resolve to mend my ways and end up castigating myself that resolution did not proceed to execution)

If a Tenant ends up in such a situation, I imagine that the last thing going through her mind will be 

" dear oh dear, and I promised the Landlord I wouldn't let this happen........"


----------



## GenXsucker (9 Feb 2004)

*thank you for the help*

completely not what i have expected!


----------

